# 2017 F250.



## obiew1n (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys. I’m a relatively new plower. Had an old truck in the past but just bought a new F250 diesel. It came with the plow prep package. I picked up an older 8’ western pro plow that came off a 2010 250. I’m wondering what the two prep brackets on the frame are for. They don’t seem strong enough to mount anything too. Any info would help immensely.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Should just be bumper reinforcement brackets, or added front crash brackets


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Remove them, mounted mount directly to the frame


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

obiew1n said:


> Hey guys. I'm a relatively new plower. Had an old truck in the past but just bought a new F250 diesel. It came with the plow prep package. I picked up an older 8' western pro plow that came off a 2010 250. I'm wondering what the two prep brackets on the frame are for. They don't seem strong enough to mount anything too. Any info would help immensely.


They are just crash brackets. Like.posted.just remove and mount your pushplates.


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Also you might have to have your.bcm reflashed at ford. Check out tsb. I also have a 2017 f250 and mounted a new xv2 this yr


----------



## obiew1n (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like my old bracket is just a bit off. Now to decide whether to customize the one or break the bank and buy a new one. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buy a new one. Don't cobble on a 50K plus truck or bracket.


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea 2017 is a new mount.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Buy a new one. Don't cobble on a 50K plus truck or bracket.


This. All day long.


----------



## Rkmat (Dec 16, 2017)

hazardous hicks said:


> Also you might have to have your.bcm reflashed at ford. Check out tsb. I also have a 2017 f250 and mounted a new xv2 this yr


Can you tell me what tsb this is?


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Rkmat said:


> Can you tell me what tsb this is?


17-0043


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)




----------

